# مبروك للمتميزين من اعضاء قسم الطيران (fullbank-meid79-ابونهاد-بن عاطف)



## م المصري (13 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 
نبارك للأعضاء المتميزين الذي تم ترشيحهم عن قسم الطيران ​ 
لنيل هذا اللقب ... الذي يعني مزيدا من التألق .... مزيدا من بذل الجهد ​ 
مزيدا من مساعدة كل من يطلب المساعدة ​ 
الف الف مبروك ​ 
للاعضاء ​ 
fullbank ​ 
meid79​ 
ابو نهاد 

بن عاطف​ 
هيا نبارك لهم جميعا ​ 
​ 
:14:​


----------



## أبو نهاد (13 أبريل 2008)

حقيقتا انا سعيد سعيد جدا جدا ........ الفرح غامرتني .....انا حقيقتنا مش عارف شو بيدي اكتب ....... هيدي اول مرة بتصير معي ............وما كنت متوقع اني ليوم احصل على لقب عضو متميز في هذاملتقى ..... وانا حقيقتنا بشكر كل مشرفين الي بيهتموا بالاعضاء وخاصتا اخي وصديقي مهندس م.مصري الي انا حقيقتا بنحني امامه وبقوله شكرا يا كبير على جهودك الرائعة والجبارة في جعل هذا الملتقى يتجه نحو الرقي والتطور..... شكرا لك مرة اخرى على جهودك العظيمة ........ وكذلك لن انسا ما فعله اخي وصديقي مهندس شكري محمد نوري على اهتمامه ايضا بالملتقى ............ شكرا لكما .........وشكرا لك من ساهم في جعلي عضو متميز
:12::12::12::12::77::77::77::77::12::12::12::12::12:
:78::78::78::78:​


----------



## أبو نهاد (13 أبريل 2008)

هيدي طلعت بالخاطئ ............ اثار فرحة


----------



## م المصري (13 أبريل 2008)

أبو نهاد قال:


> حقيقتا انا سعيد سعيد جدا جدا ........ الفرح غامرتني ..... هيدي اول مرة بتصير معي ............وما كنت متوقع اني ليوم احصل على لقب عضو متميز في هذا الملتقى


 
السعاده شئ جميل يا اخي ...... بارك الله فيك و في من اسعدك 

اوصيك من اليوم بزيادة مساحة الابداع التي عودتنا عليها ..... 

و اسمع كلام المشرفين    

تحياتي .... و الف الف مبرووك


----------



## أبو نهاد (13 أبريل 2008)

على راسي يا كبير


----------



## جاسر (15 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

مبارك إن شاءالله

يستاهلون أكثر 

الشكر لهم وموصول لمشرفنا م المصري 


عاطر التحايا


----------



## المهندس (15 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..

الف مبارك للمتميزين ..
ومن تميز إلى تميز أكبر ..

سعداء بكم كسعادتكم ..

تحياتي


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (18 أبريل 2008)

مباااااااااااااارك لكم يا طيارين 
ومزيد من العطاء والرقي لنرتقي 
ووفقكم الله جميعاً


----------



## fullbank (30 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## م المصري (1 مايو 2008)

تم ترقية العضو بن عاطف استثناءا من الادارة الكريمه نظرا لمشاركاته المتميزه 
مبروك للجميع ....


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (1 مايو 2008)

حقيقه الاعضاء يستاهلوا التميز بمجهودهم المتميز ومشاركاتهم الاكثر من رائعه واتمني لهم جميعا التوفيق في حياتهم العمليه


----------



## meid79 (3 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا جزيلا لكم علي هذا التكريم الرائع ومبروك لكل الفائزين وحقا انا ممنون بهذا الموقع الاكثر من رائع.
وشكرا جزيلا خاصا لمشرفنا العزيز م. المصري علي اهتمامك بالموقع وكثرة اشتراكاتك .
وتحياتي لجميع المشرفين والمشتركين.


----------



## ادور (17 مايو 2008)

الف ... مبرك 
ولكم لك التقدم


----------

